#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Τσάμπα! Ηλεκτρισμός και υδρογόνο από το νερό!

## seismic

1) Ζωντανή επίδειξη παραγωγής υδρογόνου στην εκπομπή Κίτρινος Τύπος 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaPonbPUQ_I
2) Συσκευή παράγει ενέργεια απο το νερό - Παρουσίαση στον Κίτρινο Τύπο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sK9ceGtry8
3) Eιδικό επιστημονικό συνέδριο για την εφεύρεση του Πέτρου Ζωγράφου
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRwfx2Ktzx8
4) Αρχική επίδειξη 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWY8iDiCjUA

Τι λέτε για όλα αυτά?

----------


## seismic

Το θαύμα έλαβε επίσημο χαρακτήρα.

----------


## seismic

Η κίνηση με υδρογόνο αποτελεί πραγματικότητα

----------


## seismic

Η παγκόσμια λύση έρχεται από την Ελλάδα. «Κλειδώνει» το ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΟΥ. Hellagen …από το Hydrogen

http://www.triklopodia.gr/%CE%B7-%CF...B%CE%AC%CE%B4/

----------


## seismic

Ο ΜΙΧ. ΚΑΛΟΓΕΡΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΦΕΥΡΕΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ Π. ΖΩΓΡΑΦΟ

----------


## seismic

Μετά από αυτό το άρθρο που διάβασα δεν πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει κάτι από το Ελληνικό κράτος για την πατέντα του Π.Ζωγράφου. Πνίγουν πλέον κάθε προσπάθεια του Έλληνα να ορθοποδήσει και αυτό δεν είναι τυχαίο ούτε κατέχονται από σύνδρομο βλακείας. Και εγώ εφευρέτης είμαι και έχω πολλά προβλήματα στην διάδοση και τελικά στην παραγωγή του προιόντος μου. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να τα παρατήσουμε. Πρέπει όμως να εφεύρουμε τις αποτελεσματικές αυτές ενέργειες που θα αναγκάσουν την πολιτεία στην υποστήριξη γενικώς των ευρεσιτεχνιών και των καινοτόμων ιδεών. Ο πόλεμος δεν γίνεται με χαρτοπόλεμο...Περιμένω να υπάρξουν προτάσεις γενικά ώστε να λυθεί το πρόβλημα καταπολέμησης των ευρεσιτεχνιών γιατί αλλιώς εμείς και η Ελλάδα που ξέραμε θα σβήσει . Διαβάστε για να καταλάβετε ότι το πρόβλημα είναι γενικό και δεν είναι μόνο του Π. Ζωγράφου!
http://www.capital.gr/story/3093739

----------


## seismic

Τελικά η πρώτη εκπομπή μετά τις γιορτές για το θέμα του κυρίου Π. Ζωγράφου θα γίνει την Πέμπτη 21 του μηνός ώρα 6 το απόγευμα στο κανάλι Ζούγκλα tv

----------


## seismic

Η τελευταία εκπομπή του Π. Ζωγράφου. Λόγο απεργίας η επόμενη εκπομπή θα μεταδοθεί την άλλη Πέμπτη.

----------


## seismic

Το βίντεο για τον Ζωγράφο αρχίζει στο 1.57 λεπτό.

----------


## seismic

*​*Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος ανοίγει την καρδιά της συσκευής που μετατρέπει το υδρογόνο σε ρεύμα

----------


## seismic

Hellagen Pz    Αντιδραστήρας Ψυχρής Καύσης  
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa1...LX2yK9uL9rwZoA

----------


## seismic

Μία εφεύρεση που χρησιμοποιεί ως καύσιμο μόνο το νερό, πόσιμο ή υφάλμυρο, φιλοδοξεί να αλλάξει όλα όσα ξέραμε μέχρι σήμερα για την παραγωγή ηλεκτρισμού καθώς και για την παραγωγή υδρογόνου ως καύσιμη ύλη για τη λειτουργία βενζινοκινητήρα και να λύσει το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα. Επινοήθηκε από μια ελληνική ερευνητική ομάδα με επικεφαλής τον ερευνητή και εφευρέτη Πέτρο Ζωγράφο που ασχολήθηκε από το 1980 με την έρευνα των ραδιοσυχνοτήτων και των ηλεκτροφασματικών εφαρμογών. Το zougla.grαναδεικνύει αυτή την εντυπωσιακή ανακάλυψη με σκοπό να επακολουθήσει η αναγνώριση από την επιστημονική κοινότητα και να καλυφθεί η… απόσταση μεταξύ των επιστημονικών εργαστηρίων και της παραγωγής και διάθεσης στο ευρύ κοινό της εφαρμογής, με προφανή οφέλη για όλο τον κόσμο. http://www.ello.gr/%CF%80%CE%AD%CF%8...6%CE%BF%CF%82/

----------


## tonakis

Δεν θέλω να το παίξω έξυπνος και συγνώμη που κάνω Gravedig αλλά αν έχουμε ακούσει για κυψέλες καυσίμου και ηλεκτρόλυση, υδρόλυση νομίζω ξέρουμε και εμείς να κάνουμε ότι κατάφεραν αυτοί οι επιστήμονες, δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο απλά στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει έρευνα σε αυτό το κομμάτι μεγάλη οπότε μόλις ακουστεί ότι παράγει ο άλλος ενέργεια από το νερό κανείς δεν γνωρίζει για ποιο πράγμα μιλάει. Χαίρομαι πάντως για την ενημέρωση που γίνεται.

----------

seismic

----------


## seismic

> Δεν θέλω να το παίξω έξυπνος και συγνώμη που κάνω Gravedig αλλά αν έχουμε ακούσει για κυψέλες καυσίμου και ηλεκτρόλυση, υδρόλυση νομίζω ξέρουμε και εμείς να κάνουμε ότι κατάφεραν αυτοί οι επιστήμονες, δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο απλά στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει έρευνα σε αυτό το κομμάτι μεγάλη οπότε μόλις ακουστεί ότι παράγει ο άλλος ενέργεια από το νερό κανείς δεν γνωρίζει για ποιο πράγμα μιλάει. Χαίρομαι πάντως για την ενημέρωση που γίνεται.


Το θέμα εδώ δεν είναι η παραγωγή υδρογόνου ( αυτό είναι γνωστό ) το θέμα είναι το κόστος της παραγωγής υδρογόνου. Ο Πέτρος Ζωγράφος διεκδικεί την φθηνότερη παραγωγή υδρογόνου αλλά και την απευθείας παραγωγή φθηνού ηλεκτρισμού.
Αυτό το καταφέρνει με μία συχνότητα που διασπά το νερό και την βοήθεια ενός φθηνού κράματος μετάλλων τα οποία υπάρχουν άφθονα στην Ελλάδα. Όλα τα βίντεο του Π. Ζωγράφου εδώ 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCa1...LX2yK9uL9rwZoA
*Αν θέλετε να δείτε αυτό το βίντεο με Ελληνικούς υπότιτλους μεταβείτε στις ρυθμίσεις και επιλέξτε Ελληνικά. 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQaZCLMiVPk
*Το κόστος παραγωγής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας με την συσκευή του Π. Ζωγράφου
*<strong>

----------


## seismic

Ελάχιστο κόστος και το πιο οικολογικό από όλα τα άλλα! Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι ότι πιο καλό! Δεν συμφέρει να κάνεις μεγάλες συσκευές γιατί τα λαμόγια θα φορτώσουν το ρεύμα με φόρους. Αυτόνομες συσκευές χρειάζεται χωρίς δίκτυα μεταφοράς. Αν θέλουμε να λέμε ότι ελευθερωθήκαμε από τους δυνάστες.

----------

